# What's your best Massachusetts's catch?



## Mark W

Last year I horsed up a 30" Danforth anchor and 20 feet of rotten rope (long since abandoned, and not attached to a boat). Then not even 5 minutes later I hooked into a 6' cast net that had enough gotchas and spoons broke off in it to fill a small tackle box. The net turned out to be usable with a few patches, but it took me 3 hours to cut all the sabiki rigs out of it. 

Seriously though, a few years ago we caught our best King Mac out around there. We ate on it for about three days before we decided to never bring a King home again.


----------



## MrFish

I caught the smoke stack. It dragged me halfway to Cuba before I broke it off. Hell of a fight.


----------



## jack2

6' barracuda. my personal best.

jack


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

haven't been able to locate it since it moved....


----------



## FenderBender

This ole girl ate a cig sickle on a 130 wide trolling for Spanish.


----------



## MrFish

FenderBender said:


> This ole girl ate a cig sickle on a 130 wide trolling for Spanish.


Shame that fish didn't take the record.


----------



## Jason

I was fishing the Ozark and all of a sudden a reel started screaming....about 100 yards off the wreck I saw the Mass smoke stack surface then go down and never saw it again!!! Spooled my reel!!!!


----------



## LY-zer

Bait.


----------



## Boat-Dude

^^this


----------



## Realtor

FenderBender said:


> This ole girl ate a cig sickle on a 130 wide trolling for Spanish.


I remember that one!


----------



## Dmoney

MrFish said:


> FenderBender said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ole girl ate a cig sickle on a 130 wide trolling for Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame that fish didn't take the record.
Click to expand...

Real nice Amberjack!! That's the kind I used to fillet on the wireline toolbox off of MP 288 out of Venice. Had to use the crane to pick em up to the top deck of the platform.


----------



## sealark

I killed 2 AJs that weighed 198 lbs total on the pool barge south of the trisler grounds about 30 years ago. Killed them with a 45 mag. Powerhead. Before any Regulations. Wonder what's left of the poole barge.


----------



## FenderBender

sealark said:


> I killed 2 AJs that weighed 198 lbs total on the pool barge south of the trisler grounds about 30 years ago. Killed them with a 45 mag. Powerhead. Before any Regulations. Wonder what's left of the poole barge.




That’s impressive Sealark! The big one in my picture went 128, the second biggest I’ve seen went 93 and I speared him on July 4th about 9 years ago. All the others I’ve caught/been around were 60s or so. 

Old big girl came from the SW as well, Marathon jacket. West must be best.


----------



## Dmoney

Most of those at "the dungeon" were caught on a ski rope, wireline leader, shark hook, and a big live hardtail. Usually about 90-100 feet deep.


----------



## canygaar

Mark W said:


> Last year I horsed up a 30" Danforth anchor and 20 feet of rotten rope (long since abandoned, and not attached to a boat). Then not even 5 minutes later I hooked into a 6' cast net that had enough gotchas and spoons broke off in it to fill a small tackle box. The net turned out to be usable with a few patches, but it took me 3 hours to cut all the sabiki rigs out of it.
> 
> Seriously though, a few years ago we caught our best King Mac out around there. We ate on it for about three days before we decided to never bring a King home again.


 I caught a decent size king there as well as slot and oversized red fish.
I typically don’t target the Mass for my main fishing spot. Usually just bait.


----------



## H2OMARK

Caught a pretty nice buzz there one time.


----------



## lastcast

How big was it and what kind? Before or after it floated away?


----------



## fishslayer87

Is the Massachusetts really not there anymore?


----------



## jack2

fishslayer87 said:


> Is the Massachusetts really not there anymore?


oh, my fishslayer friend. it was a sad sight to behold. one of our best fishing spots just started floating away and now it's gone. looks like the gubment could have saved it for us but you know. bureaucracy at it's best.

jack


----------



## fishslayer87

jack2 said:


> oh, my fishslayer friend. it was a sad sight to behold. one of our best fishing spots just started floating away and now it's gone. looks like the gubment could have saved it for us but you know. bureaucracy at it's best.
> 
> jack


Dang that sucks, If my legs not being pulled lol I was one of the last places I finished before my motor took a crap but now I have a brand new Yamaha Maybe it’ll be found one day


----------



## Snagged Line

fishslayer87 said:


> Dang that sucks, If my legs not being pulled lol I was one of the last places I finished before my motor took a crap but now I have a brand new Yamaha Maybe it’ll be found one day


 You could be propelled to PFF Legend status if you can Find it. Many, Many People here would be forever grateful....


https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/massachusetts-break-up-careful-909284/







..


----------



## lastcast

I think Sealark found it!


----------



## sealark

Yep found it, and I aient telling. It's in the gulf. Gonna get Trump to protect it limit it to anchors and cast net taking only. I heard it was made of brass. That was my best find off of it back in 68.


----------



## H2OMARK

I thought it was located over in mobile bay and somebody put a marker on it. Sorry if you were trying to keep it a secret Ron.


----------



## sealark

H2OMARK said:


> I thought it was located over in mobile bay and somebody put a marker on it. Sorry if you were trying to keep it a secret Ron.


Not Mobile but did you know that the civil war Ivanho was actually sunk around Fort Morgan. Another civil war wreck is the judah in pensacola bay. No joke.


----------



## perdidochas

fishslayer87 said:


> Is the Massachusetts really not there anymore?


Search the board for more info on the Massachusetts floating away.


----------



## sealark

fishslayer87 said:


> Is the Massachusetts really not there anymore?


Yes it is there hasn't moved since it sank. I been diving it since 1968. Last dive about a month ago.


----------



## jack2

rooonn, you're spoiling a wet dream

jack


----------



## sealark

Ask the entertainer where it is. About 200 feet north of the red wreck buoy.


----------

